# Form SA109



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Being the dutiful wife in the UK and filling in husban's tax forms. Got confused with form SA109 and local hmrc guys don't have a clue as a different dept handles this side of it. Don't think form relevant as husband been in dubai for tax year 2008 - 2009 and received a letter from hmrc sayig that he is a non resident but needs to fill in his self assessment as we have property that we rent out in the UK. can anybody help please?


----------

